# The new MINI Paceman



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Fresh stimuli for the first Sports Activity Coupé in the premium compact segment; the new MINI Paceman (combined fuel consumption: 7.1 - 4.2 l/100 km, combined CO2 emissions: 165 - 111 g/km) underscores its exceptional standing as a sporty, elegant individualist with fresh design details, increased driving performance figures, further optimised efficiency, innovative equipment features and refined premium characteristics in the interior; pioneering automobile concept of a compact 3-door model with coupé-like lines, unique combination of driving fun and functionality and the optional all-wheel drive system ALL4 now gains additional appeal; increased engine output in the new MINI Cooper S Paceman consolidates driving fun leadership within the segment; market launch in July 2014 also includes the launch of the new edition of the extreme athlete MINI John Cooper Works Paceman.

• Extravagant and powerfully expressive body design with horizontal lines, dynamic proportions and powerfully modelled surfaces in hallmark MINI design style; clearly signals driving fun with characteristic go-kart feeling and extended versatility due to all-wheel drive system ALL4; front section with powerful presence including hexagonal radiator grill contour; long doors with frameless windows in coupé style; high-opening tailgate; roof sits virtually seamlessly on top of the car, optionally available in contrasting colour; elongated silhouette resulting from the flowing roof line and the tapering side window graphic, now additionally emphasised with the new option Piano Black Exterior; new standard and optionally available light alloy wheels with reduced weight and optimised aerodynamic properties; other optional features: tyres with reduced rolling resistance; new exterior paint finishes Jungle Green metallic and Midnight Grey metallic.

• Greater accentuation of sporty flair and premium characteristics in the interior of the new MINI Paceman; road speed and engine speed display now with dark dials in the style of the MINI John Cooper Works Paceman; interior in lounge-type design with four single seats and optimised acoustic comfort; newly designed chrome applications for the ventilation controls; MINI Center Rail storage system as standard; sports seats for driver and front passenger as standard; rear backrests individually foldable; as a result, luggage compartment volume can be expanded from 330 to up to 1 080 litres.

• New MINI Paceman offering further increased driving fun and optimised efficiency; selection of two petrol and two diesel engines each with four cylinders; range also includes: top athlete MINI John Cooper Works Paceman with 160 kW/218 hp 4-cylinder turbo engine; all model variants now with emission rating according to the EU6 emission standard and extended MINIMALISM technology including optimised aerodynamic properties to reduce fuel consumption and emission levels; output increased by 5 kW to 140 kW/190 hp in the MINI Cooper S Paceman; 6-speed manual transmission as standard, 6-speed automatic transmission as an option: all-wheel drive system ALL4 as standard in the MINI John Cooper Works Paceman and optional for all other models.

• Unique go-kart feeling thanks to high-quality suspension technology with McPherson spring struts and forged wishbones on the front axle, multilink rear axle and electromechanical power steering including Servotronic; sports chassis as standard for all model variants; Dynamic Stability Control (DSC) as standard, Dynamic Traction Control (DTC) including Electronic Differential Lock Control standard or optional, depending on model variant.

• Integrated safety concept with crash-optimised body structure; extensive standard safety features now also include tyre pressure control on each wheel and daytime driving lights; occupant protection at the same level as the MINI Countryman, which scored the top 5-star rating on the Euro NCAP crash test.

• Driving fun and comfort at premium level with extensive standard trim and a wide range of customisation options; high-end selection of optional extras, including new LED fog lamps with daytime driving lights and parking lights in LED technology as well as xenon headlamps and adaptive turning light, comfort access, glass push/tilt roof, automatic air conditioning, removable tow hitch with a trailer load of up to 1 200 kilograms, MINI navigation system, Sport Button, sports leather steering wheel with shift paddles for automatic transmission, multifunction steering wheel with cruise control Harman Kardon hi-fi speaker system; model-specific John Cooper Works accessories also available.

• The most progressive networking technology within the competitive field for unique in-car infotainment; MINI Connected offers extensive smartphone integration in the vehicle and unique functional diversity with ongoing expansion based on apps; current program includes functions exclusive to MINI such as Mission Control, Dynamic Music, Driving Excitement and MINIMALISM Analyser, the use of Facebook, Twitter, foursquare and Glympse, RSS news feed reception and entertainment programs such as AUPEO!, Stitcher, Deezer, Audible, Napster/Rhapsody and TuneIn.



• Model variants:

*MINI John Cooper Works Paceman:* 4-cylinderpetrol engine with twin-scroll turbocharger, direct injection and fully variable valve control, valve control based on BMW Group VALVETRONIC Technology
capacity: 1 598 cc, output: 160 kW/218 hp at 6 000 rpm, max. torque: 280 Nm at 1 900 - 5 000 rpm 
(300 Nm at 2 100 - 4 500 rpm with overboost),
acceleration (0-100 km/h): 6.8 seconds (automatic: 6.8 seconds), 
top speed: 229 km/h (226 km/h), 
average fuel consumption according to EU: 7.1 litres/100 kilometres (7.5 litres), 
CO2emissions: 165 g/km (175 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

*MINI Cooper S Paceman:* 4-cylinderpetrol engine with twin-scroll turbocharger, direct injection and fully variable valve control, valve control based on BMW Group VALVETRONIC Technology
capacity: 1 598 cc, output: 140 kW/190 hp at 5 500 - 6 500 rpm, max. torque: 240 Nm at 1 600 - 5 000 rpm 
(260 Nm at 1 700 - 4 500 rpm with overboost),
acceleration (0-100 km/h): 7.4 seconds (automatic: 7.7 seconds), 
top speed: 220 km/h (216 km/h), 
average fuel consumption according to EU: 6.0 litres/100 kilometres (6.8 litres), 
CO2emissions: 139 g/km (157 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

*MINI Cooper S Paceman ALL4:* 4-cylinderpetrol engine with twin-scroll turbocharger, direct injection and fully variable valve control, valve control based on BMW Group VALVETRONIC Technology
capacity: 1 598 cc, output: 140 kW/190 hp at 5 500 - 6 500 rpm, max. torque: 240 Nm at 1 600 - 5 000 rpm 
(260 Nm at 1 700 - 4 500 rpm with overboost),
acceleration (0-100 km/h): 7.6 seconds (automatic: 8.0 seconds), 
top speed: 217 km/h (215 km/h), 
average fuel consumption according to EU: 6.4 litres/100 kilometres (7.1 litres), 
CO2emissions: 148 g/km (165 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.



*MINI Cooper Paceman:* 4-cylinder petrol engine with fully variable valve control based on BMW Group VALVETRONIC Technology 
capacity: 1 598 cc, output: 90 kW/122 hp at 6 000 rpm, 
max. torque: 160 Nm at 4 250 rpm,
acceleration (0-100 km/h): 10.3 seconds (automatic: 11.5 seconds), 
top speed: 193 km/h (186 km/h), 
average fuel consumption according to EU: 5.9 litres/100 kilometres (6.9 litres), 
CO2emissions: 137 g/km (159 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

*MINI Cooper Paceman ALL4:* 4-cylinder petrol engine with fully variable valve control based on BMW Group VALVETRONIC Technology (in the MINI Cooper Paceman ALL4 with automatic transmission also: twin-scroll turbocharger, direct injection), 
capacity: 1 598 cc, output: 90 kW/122 hp at 6 000 rpm, 
max. torque: 160 Nm (MINI Cooper Paceman ALL4 with automatic transmission: 190 Nm at 4 250 rpm,
acceleration (0-100 km/h): 11.4 seconds (automatic: 11.6 seconds), 
top speed: 188 km/h (186 km/h), 
average fuel consumption according to EU: 6.7 litres/100 kilometres (7.0 litres), 
CO2emissions: 156 g/km (164 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

*MINI Cooper SD Paceman:* 4-cylinder turbodiesel with 
aluminium crankcase, common rail injection and 
variable turbine geometry, 
capacity: 1 995 cc, output: 105 kW/143 hp at 4 000 rpm, 
max. torque: 305 Nm at 1 750 - 2 700 rpm,
acceleration (0-100 km/h): 9.1 seconds (automatic: 9.3 seconds), 
top speed: 202 km/h (199 km/h), 
average fuel consumption according to EU: 4.5 litres/100 kilometres (5.7 litres), 
CO2emissions: 119 g/km (149 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.



*MINI Cooper SD Paceman ALL4:* 4-cylinder turbodiesel with 
aluminium crankcase, common rail injection and 
variable turbine geometry, 
capacity: 1 995 cc, output: 105 kW/143 hp at 4 000 rpm, 
max. torque: 305 Nm at 1 750 - 2 700 rpm,
acceleration (0-100 km/h): 9.2 seconds (automatic: 9.3 seconds), 
top speed: 199 km/h (197 km/h), 
average fuel consumption according to EU: 4.8 litres/100 kilometres (5.9 litres), 
CO2emissions: 126 g/km (156 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

*MINI Cooper D Paceman:* 4-cylinder turbodiesel with 
aluminium crankcase, common rail injection and 
variable turbine geometry, 
capacity: 1 598 cc (MINI Cooper D Paceman with automatic transmission: 1 995 cc), 
output: 82 kW/112 hp at 4 000 rpm, 
max. torque: 270 Nm at 1 750 - 2 250 rpm,
acceleration (0-100 km/h): 10.8 seconds (automatic: 11.2 seconds), 
top speed: 188 km/h (183 km/h), 
average fuel consumption according to EU: 4.2 litres/100 kilometres (5.6 litres), 
CO2emissions: 111 g/km (148 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

*MINI Cooper D Paceman ALL4:* 4-cylinder turbodiesel with 
aluminium crankcase, common rail injection and 
variable turbine geometry, 
capacity: 1 598 cc (MINI Cooper D Paceman ALL4 with automatic transmission: 1 995 cc), 
output: 82 kW/112 hp at 4 000 rpm, 
max. torque: 270 Nm at 1 750 - 2 250 rpm,
acceleration (0-100 km/h): 11.5 seconds (automatic: 11.8 seconds), 
top speed: 183 km/h (178 km/h), 
average fuel consumption according to EU: 4.7 litres/100 kilometres (5.9 litres), 
CO2emissions: 123 g/km (155 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

• Exterior dimensions:
Length: 4 109 millimetres (MINI Cooper S Paceman, MINI Cooper SD Paceman: 4 114 millimetres, MINI John Cooper Works Paceman: 4 124 millimetres)
Width: 1 786 millimetres
Height: 1 518 millimetres
Wheelbase: 2 596 millimetres


----------

